# The New Chase This!



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, Chase's new boat is here. Chase is my kiddo for those who haven't met mini me. She is a 2006 Pursuit OS 335 (35'1" length 10'6" beam) powered by twin Yamaha F250s. 344 gallons of fuel, tower, nice electronics package (E120 with autopilot and 48 mile radar), full enclosure, A/C, heat, hot water heater, etc. She has 23ft Rupp single spreaders that are not in the pic. Michelle has a bunch of pics on her camera that I will post up later.

Anyway, we are very excited. Can't wait to hit the blue water in the new ride. Look forward to taking some of my 2Cool buddies to the shelf and beyond.

Take care,
Brandon '03, Michelle '02, and Chase

Ps. The cowlings have been custom painted to match the white and dark blue on the boat. Not my favorite, but growing on me. 

Pss. Boom!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

looking good........


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

NICE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

*BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*SCHWIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNG!*


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Good choice Brandon. Very nice!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice boat, I like the painted cowlings!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Now THAT'S a BOTE! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those boats are tough. We are still running our 1994 Pursuit 28' CC hull. The finish on yours is awesome! Congrats on a fine new ride.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice, 


trailer ?


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice, very nice.

Hey, I'll trade ya a couple of TLD20's for your old boat.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mighty fine boat! Moar pictures!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Nice ride Brandon. You did good.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats bro, very sexy bote


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome Brandon!!! Congrats to all of you.....OH & BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! That's a beautiful boat!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BOOM!


----------



## Capt. Aaron Kelley (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet boat !


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

*Boom is right!!*

That is stud and I love the cowlings!! Congratulations


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Really nice ride Brandon!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Man that's a nice boat!! Now you need some under water lights for your sword fishing!! But your 2 motors shy of the Quad Squad LOL


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice boat - congrats!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LP (Mike) - Old boat is sold. Will you settle for a trip on the new one?

Coastal - Yes. Trip axel Techsun.

jamisjockey - here ya go.

Thanks for all the positive comments!!! Special day for me and the family!!!

Brandon


----------



## Orlando's (Jul 16, 2009)

You beat me to the punch bowl!!!

I had an eye on that one.

Congrats, let me know if you need help with the fuel

O


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The lil captain looks excited, congrats!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very very nice..congrats on that decision. :cheers:


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

You are gonna love the ride. A friend of mine bought a Grady similar to that and it is unbelievable how smooth and dry a 30+ foot boat takes the seas. Good Luck!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome Brandon.........Looking Good!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

are you sleeping in that thing tonight. I know if that was mine, I'd have a hard time leaving her. Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I got WOOD!!!! Nice TUB!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice Brandon. Congrats


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude Sweet boat, a big congrats! I think the cowlings look good. Let me know, well go drag it back.


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

Good times, Good times. Congtrats.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice boat! She will be comfortable on an overnighter. I used to own a Pursuit and can vouch for their toughness. They are built like tanks. By the way, got any openings where you work?? Just sayin'


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow!!! Thats awesome! Congrats on that, and ill put some gas in and bring the magic juice just holler!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Just call me "Captain Ron!!!"*

I've never driven one like that, but I bet it would be a HOOT!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Boy, you've got a sweet ride there. 

Don't touch it! Don't even look at it. Go on, get out. You heard me. Don't look at me either. Yeah, you better walk on. I'll hit an old man in public. :cheers:


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Great boat, thanks for the pictures. I know Ill recognize ya on the water.

R


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

sweet ride


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat pictures!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I will cut bait for free. Nice ride Brandon. !!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You are going to be real happy when you are in the slop... those boats cut like it's butter if you aren't in a huge hurry.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang fine new ride you have there!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

U Dun Gooud there Mr. B,, a big congrats to you and your family for the purchase..... Looks like one heck of a nice ride.. Hog


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Way to go Brandon. Very nice ride.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

NIIIIIICE Brandon - great job!


T-BONE


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool boat bro. You done real good.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

You sure you wanna put one of them big headed queers in that boat???

I might just have to roll with ya in that tub. Congrats dude. :cheers:

(for those that don't know what a big headed queer is.... you ain't a shark fisherman







)


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

congrats B, lookin forward to chasin tail in the new ride...great pics w the family too. Chase looks more excited than you do!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Chase this. Will be my best friend and take me to the big blue with you. LOL. Very nice boat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sweet ride Brandon!!! let me know and I'll wash it for a cold one. lol 


nice rig!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice tub!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on the sled and I second or third liking the painted cowlings. Makes it look sporty. Glad to see your boy got your wifes looks and not yours lol j/k. By the way just throwing this up there but I make a really good beer ****** and bait cutter. I can sense when someones beer is either too hot or less then a quarter full. I bet no one has that on their beer ****** resume.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Bad arse boat, dude! Congrats. 

If you ever need a newbie on board, you know how to reach me. I am always good for pitching in a few bills for gas/ice.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Beautiful boat Chase This!!!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Awesome Boat*

Great looking boat!

She will look better with a little slime on 'er!


----------



## blakjax (Mar 29, 2010)

my dream boat ...AWWWWWSOME !!!!.....CONGRATS !!,,thats one nice boat !!


----------



## WesJ (Apr 12, 2010)

That is a **** fine boat, Ill have to find a way to sneak onto it one day for a nice trip offshore.

Wes


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

**** she's a beauty! Thanks for the additional shots 
Your boy looks happier than you do! I guess since he doesn't have to make the payments...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Well, Chase's new boat is here. Chase is my kiddo for those who haven't met mini me. She is a 2006 Pursuit OS 335 (35'1" length 10'6" beam) powered by twin Yamaha F250s. 344 gallons of fuel, tower, nice electronics package (E120 with autopilot and 48 mile radar), full enclosure, A/C, heat, hot water heater, etc. She has 23ft Rupp single spreaders that are not in the pic. Michelle has a bunch of pics on her camera that I will post up later.
> 
> Anyway, we are very excited. Can't wait to hit the blue water in the new ride. Look forward to taking some of my 2Cool buddies to the shelf and beyond.
> 
> ...


Nice boat B but who is the guy in the red shirt that is in the pics? The salesman?  :spineyes:

:slimer:


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Congrats...*

Hey Brandon,
Congratulations on the new SWEET ride!!! I think the maiden voyage should be to Boomvang!!! What a great way to break her in and get used to her! Even better if I am along for the ride as well! :biggrin:

Congratulations,

Oh yeah...and...

BOOM!!!:cheers:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

*"LP (Mike) - Old boat is sold. Will you settle for a trip on the new one?"*

*Oh he!! yeah. I'll take ya up on that anytime. *

Here's an idea to offset those new payments.....gay dolphin watch tours in the bay. LOL


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice boat B...where is it?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats, great looking rig. Normally I don't like painted cowlings but not so bad on this sled.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats! Go get her all bloody now.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

rookie06 said:


> Very nice! Congrats! Go get her all bloody now.


Nice boat B! You made a great choice!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet! That thing is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice boat Brandon. Family looks happy to have her too. Little Chase looks at home in the tower.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome boat... Congrats!!!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like a hell of a rig. Congrats Brandon!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice looking boat, should be a bluewater beast!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Great boat, I just fished on one in the keys. My only complaint is the rear legs on the tower are positioned to bust your head when you step down onto the fishing platform. I did it 3 times and only 2 were beer induced!


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

nice looking boat, you put a smile on your sons face so you have already done a great job.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

"Although it's been said, many times, many waaaayyyys"

BOOOM! 

Beautiful boat, beautiful family. Love the cowlings!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

kyle2601 said:


> I think I got WOOD!!!! Nice TUB!


X2, HA!HA! Nice ride.


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Brandon, 

Sweet ride. When you said 35' outboard and pursuit I had a feeling you were going after that boat at AYS. Glad someone on here was able to snag it!

Have you gotten any numbers from the F250s yet? Would like to compare to my Century 3200WA. Just curious what she'll run WOT and cruise. My boat is a bit shorter but same beam and power and it runs 44-46mph WOT and cruises around 34-37 getting 1.4mpg, maybe 1.25 in rough seas, thats with a pretty full load.

Will you be keeping it in the water or on the trailer? If not in the water, what are you pulling it with? I have a trailer for mine but only plan to use it for maint and storm haulouts, in which case I'd hire the local yard to pull it out.

Just noticed the upper tower is not a helm, are you looking at adding a 2nd set of controls? Its a bit tricky with the older Yamaha F250s, and not cheap either. I've researched it a bit as I plan on a half tower on mine also.

Hope to see you out at the rigs this summer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

brrrrp.. thanks for lunch.

Very nice rig, PP. Stay safe out there and catch big ones.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for da invite.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice ride B. You know that when I come home for vacation that Im going to be trying to weasel a trip out of you.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Will you adobt me, great looking family and ride!!!


----------



## Orlando's (Jul 16, 2009)

CAN I Please, Can I Please, Go GO, I saved my allowance for gas. Awesome boat, congrats to the family. That's the only boat my wife said, that will work. She's new to offshore thing.

Congrats


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

*Beautiful Boat*

Congrats Brandon, that is a beautiful boat and it looks like you might be giving some people a run for their money jk lol Angie


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the painted cowlings! Looks sharp...Congrats! Are you planning on putting remotes on the fly bridge?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh yeah, I forgot...

watch out for that radar on the roof while in the fly bridge... if your legs dangle down to low, the beams that it emits can cut them off


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> oh yeah, I forgot...
> 
> watch out for that radar on the roof while in the fly bridge... if your legs dangle down to low, the beams that it emits can cut them off


Don't worry he is safe!!!!! Unless of coarse one of the pink crocks fall off and explode as it falls through the ray zone.

:an4:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jakers said:


> Don't worry he is safe!!!!! Unless of coarse one of the pink crocks fall off and explode as it falls through the ray zone.
> 
> :an4:


:rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl:

Ya beat me to it!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Not bad. 83 posts before it got hijacked. That's a good number. I knew it couldn't go forever.



Thanks again for all the positive comments.

Brandon

Ps. You know what they say. If you are going to be short, drive a big boat.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA, and I was thinking you were going to hijack my comment about jealousy when I saw you posted.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I can see the new boat name now... big thick TALL *bold* letters along the side

*TRIPLE P*

(Pearland Pygmy Pursuit)



Seriously, you got a great life right now... good deer lease, awesome boat, beautiful family... count your blessings young man... you done well. Don't fret the haters like snappy and cornhusker.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*TRIPLE P*

Bwaaahhhhaaaahhhhhaaahhhhaa:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bwaahaha,, haters!!!!!

I like that for sure,, the *TRIPLE P*


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Only problem I could see is that having auto pilot and the comfortable looking capt. chair with that boats smooth ride I might fall asleep at the wheel. Congrats on a great new boat!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dude.. I still can't believe you only gave $65k for that boat.... times are tough for people... some great deals out there.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> dude.. I still can't believe you only gave $65k for that boat.... times are tough for people... some great deals out there.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW
Mike


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! Beautiful boat! Look forward to the reports!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> oh yeah, I forgot...
> 
> watch out for that radar on the roof while in the fly bridge... if your legs dangle down to low, the beams that it emits can cut them off


It will kill the swimmers too!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful Boat!!
Sweet Action!
I dream for one of those!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice boat Brandon!!


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

Great Choice Brandon!! Gonna take your fishing up a level for sure....can't wait for the reports!


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I'm two weeks late to the party, but very very nice boat Brandon. Congratulations! Your son looks super stoked.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, guys!!! 

Here she is on the trailer. Ignore the slime line. Doesn't take long sitting in fresh water. She hits the showers tomorrow and will look like new. Literally. Previous owner took remarkable care of her. Hope to be on the water Friday with the family.

Brandon


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Dang bro are you gonna hit any bridges :ac550::ac550::ac550:

Matt


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Man that thing is a beast! What a haul! Congrats to you guys.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> Dang bro are you gonna hit any bridges :ac550::ac550::ac550:
> 
> Matt


Im guessing that tower folds down? When's your first overnighter planned?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

myprozac said:


> Im guessing that tower folds down? When's your first overnighter planned?


Yes.

ASAP. 

Brandon


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

She is a beauty!!

I might have missed it--what's her name?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice sled, Brandon, hope you get to Christen her with some swordfish and tuna drippin's!

I didn't see a picture of the "cuddle cuddy" with the new plasma flat screen TV? 

Anyway, nice sled brah - I'd be nervous on the sticks the first times around the docks - but go git 'em! Gig 'em! Harpoon 'em! Where's the flying gaff?

*Boom!*
sammie


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Yes.
> 
> ASAP.
> 
> Brandon


I'm ready.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> I'm ready.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aggiebret said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hwell:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

He's going offshore Gilbert, not crossing the Rio Grande :rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

your toyota camry gonna be able to pull that thing???........


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> He's going offshore Gilbert, not crossing the Rio Grande :rotfl:


well hell, that isn't going to help me hwell:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'll sell you my #5 ticket Gilly but not saving you a spot... no show!



Looks good on the trailer too B,, be there in a little bit to clean her up. get the cold ones ready!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> your toyota camry gonna be able to pull that thing???........


You can't beat an old rusty Suzuki Samurai for that ... something about them trolling chairs in the back juss makes it rite!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> hwell:


I wish I could get a line of people wanting to fish with me! Do I have to say BOOM or something????


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

yo Dave I'll fish wit ya!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> I wish I could get a line of people wanting to fish with me! Do I have to say BOOM or something????


Hahahaha. Too funny, David. Tell people fuel is on you and watch how long that line gets. I told you I'd go, but you are too busy working. Guess we can go crappie fishing the next time you drop her in Lake Conroe.

Brandon


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm sending your new boatwarming present to reach the rocket launchers


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I'm sending your new boatwarming present to reach the rocket launchers


Lol!!! That is halarious! I need to know where to buy a set of these for Eric (dull hook).


----------

